# Any SoCal people like Kogi BBQ?



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

For those of you who reside in SoCal, you have probably have heard of the famous Kogi BBQ trucks that drive around different neighborhoods offering a combination of Korean BBQ + Mexican street tacos. 

It looks like the folks over at Alpine hooked up one of their trucks with some nice gear. Good Korean BBQ tacos + good music to listen to when you're waiting line = awesome!

Alpine Kogi Korean BBQ Truck|DUB Daily 

Hopefully we can get the Kogi BBQ truck to be close by to the next IASCA competition we have down here.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

No wonder why they always stop at the Alpine Headquarters in Torrance.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

munkeeboi83 said:


> For those of you who reside in SoCal, you have probably have heard of the famous Kogi BBQ trucks that drive around different neighborhoods offering a combination of Korean BBQ + Mexican street tacos.
> 
> It looks like the folks over at Alpine hooked up one of their trucks with some nice gear. Good Korean BBQ tacos + good music to listen to when you're waiting line = awesome!
> 
> ...


That is such a cool hookup w/ good advertising for both parties. Tasty. Wish we had more Mom and Pop food places up here in Thousand Oaks. And by the way, nice moniker 'munkeeboi' - may be we're related?


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

monkeybutt said:


> That is such a cool hookup w/ good advertising for both parties. Tasty. Wish we had more Mom and Pop food places up here in Thousand Oaks. And by the way, nice moniker 'munkeeboi' - may be we're related?


There's a SoCal IASCA judge with the screen name "monkey boy" as well. People got us confused for a while.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Who me?

Never had the tacos, but my friends keep trying to get me to go. They get some massive lines. They must be good.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I've never even heard of these Tacos. 

I'm ready to try them.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

I once waited 2 hours in line and they stopped taking orders by the time I got to the front.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

How do find out where the truck is going to be?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> How do find out where the truck is going to be?


The other day, they parked the truck at the Japanese Museum in Little Tokio nearby where I work. Man the line freaking was too damn long that I did not wait to check out their food.

You could follow these guys on twitter to check on their future locations. 

http://twitter.com/kogiBBQ


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I don't want to wait in a long A$$ line!  
Feed me now! :daisy:


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

veloze said:


> The other day, they parked the truck at the Japanese Museum in Little Tokio nearby where I work. Man the line freaking was too damn long that I did not wait to check out their food.
> 
> You could follow these guys on twitter to check on their future locations.
> 
> kogibbq (kogibbq) on Twitter


they're overrated.


----------

